# DSG/mechatronic failure symptoms.... what to look out for?



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello folks,

Having just invested in a 3.2, the only thing thats taking the razor edge off my experience is the ever present dreaded DSG/mechatronic whoops-a-daisy issue.

Just so as i know, is there a standard set of symptoms that can predict a failing or suffering DSG?

I do a hell of a lot of long journeys and theres always going to be the possibility of it failing at 3 in the morning just outside Wexford when the ferry is leaving in an hour type of scenario...

So, what are the symptoms?

Jerky changes? Delayed changes? Clunks? Erratic kickdowns? Hard downshifts? Noises? Smells? Oil leaks?

That sort of info needs a sticky or at least a place in the FAQ or on its own.... theres plenty here who have had one or two fails....

I know about the DSGwoes site but its full of the same posts..... 'DIS flashing" or "cant get reverse".... there must be a set of common symptoms that everyones had.

Autos are by default, a stressed and under engineered transmission...... therefore i think launch control shouldnt be performed, too many kick downs are overly stressing the clutches.... 
So, whats the story and whats to look for?


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey mate

Firstly don't panic about it, otherwise you will be worrying about every little thing. I believe jerky changes can be a symptom, but the auto mode is proned to the odd 'unsmooth' change normally, and plenty of DSG owners have experienced the 'delay of death' at roundabouts, myself included, even though the DSG is fine.

In general the main symptom of a DSG that has failed, or is going to fail, is the PRNDS on the dashboard flashing, and the car not being able to go into any gear apart from 2nd. This is called the 'backup mode' and is mentioned in the car's handbook.

Even if this happens though, it doesn't necessarily mean the DSG is on the way out, it could just be a glitch in one of the sensors.

The mechatronic unit, which is basically the clutch, is a sealed unit. I believe there are two sensors on the exterior that can be accessed and repaired, but the rest are inside so if one of the interior sensors goes the whole unit needs removing.

But it doesn't have to cost a fortune to have it put right. Audi will charge you £1,500 for the part and about £400 to fit it, and this is the same for an independent specialist as the unit price is fixed wherever you go, but it doesn't have to cost anywhere near as much.

There's a company called ECU Testing, who I believe are in Nottingham. They will rebuild your mech unit for £300. You just need to have a specialist take it out and refit it, which should cost about £400. So while £700 isn't cheap, it's not as much as £2k and certainly wont break the bank.

This link may help:

http://www.ecutesting.com/vw_and_audi_dsg_gearbox_ecu.html


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

From recent and painful experience look for these faults on Vagcom
2 Faults Found:
17100 - Transmission Input Speed Sensor (G182): Implausible Signal
P0716 - 000 - - - Intermittent
18148 - Clutch Temperature Monitoring
P1740 - 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

Plus: The problem is usually between 30-40K miles. If your car has done 50k you should be in the clear.
The Mechatronics (ie the ECU of the DSG) problem is heat activated and has nothing to do with your driving or the stress of the gearbox, meaning the problems should begin after 15 mins drive. Look for the DSG lights on dash going solid bright or flashing, gearbox acts weirdly for 10 secs, meaning it wants to go on neutral as you are doing 70mph on motorway or changes up and down without reason. Changes are jerky and hesitant. Basically it goes mad but only for a few secs and then goes back to normal. But as the time goes by it will get worse and might leave you stranded. If it does let it cool down and it will be fine again, until it heats up...... 

The solution is simple, there is a company in Nottingham called ECU testing and they fix 98% of the units for £250. Of course you need to find someone to take the unit off and put it back on again. It will need coding.

Good luck.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was warned about this when buying mine

Although i had heard of a bill of £1500.00 could be winging my way but TBH it would get sorted for a lot less than that.

As per previous posts there are always people that can carry out the work & always people trying to make you panic just enjoy the car if it breaks get it fixed.

Plenty of people driving 3.4 996 & 2.5 Boxsters loving them even though their engines could blow at any minute, they have smiles on their faces.

I never really saw it as a big deal & can spend near enough that on a set of wheels  .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

So true Gaz.
Mine has just gone chips and its just something that wants sorting, no biggie.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RichDean said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Firstly don't panic about it, otherwise you will be worrying about every little thing. I believe jerky changes can be a symptom, but the auto mode is proned to the odd 'unsmooth' change normally, and plenty of DSG owners have experienced the 'delay of death' at roundabouts, myself included, even though the DSG is fine.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Rich well put


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks a million for the excellent answers!
Its just paranoia at this stage, having just moved up to my first DSG...

Im still buzzing from the driving experience and just arrived home after a 500 mile run... Such a relaxing drive compared to the beloved 225.
Such seamless gearchanges and plenty of beans there to get out of mischief.
Got a chilly right ear from driving with the window down! Haha!

I absolutely love it.
Just in case, ive arranged a warranty with warranty direct so thats a bit of a weight off.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

garyttroadster said:


> I was warned about this when buying mine
> 
> Although i had heard of a bill of £1500.00 could be winging my way but TBH it would get sorted for a lot less than that.
> 
> ...


Agree. Forums are generally full of problems, that's why they are here. I've had the odd jerky take off when cold and have had the delay when changing down. I think alot is to do with the software as when I drove Steve's it behaved a little better on downshift. I spent months worrying about mine and sometimes now if I ever get the clonk on take off I get concerns. overall it's not worth it, just drive it and enjoy. Just have some reserves should you ever need it.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i cant add more to the above post except to add i bought a BMW due to good gearboxes apposed to Audi's
guess what....... yes £1k to sort a shot gearbox.....as Alred E Newman said..."what me worry!"...its a great car dont let OTHER people problems put you off...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

The solution is simple, there is a company in Nottingham called ECU testing and they fix 98% of the units for £250. Of course you need to find someone to take the unit off and put it back on again. It will need coding.

Good luck.[/quote]

This sounds very much like the problem I am currently experiencing except that I am not experiencing any flashing lights or "limp modes" just the occasional "slip" of the clutch with accompanying "thud" once the engine warms up onmy 2003 3.2V6 DSG. The diagnostics just brings up P0716 (G182 turbine sensor fault). Am i at the stage of requiring ECU re-furb or would changing the sensor or perhaps the gearbox oil and filter do any good at this time? My car has just reached 50,000 miles and prior to about two weeks ago was not displaying any faults!


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay quite a few different points above, and I'm going to try and answer them now:

*Warranty*
I really wouldn't bother unless your car has lots of problems you want to get fixed. I bought a warranty from warranty direct a year ago because I was worried about the dsg. Cost me £700 and I didn't use it once. It will cost you the same to get the dsg fixed with ecu testing, so if you can cancel your warranty then do it and save your money for the unlikely event that you need to get it fixed.

*Auto slippy changes*
I find I only really get delays or clunky changes early morning when the engine is cold. This is pretty normal.

*Manual slippy changes*
There's some times a slight 'skate' where you're changing down a gear at high speed and the car coasts very slightly between gear changes. This is normal.

*Sensor faults*
Like I said earlier, some sensors are inside the dsg, some outside. Get a specialist to check which sensor is faulty. If it's outside the dsg then you can just get that sensor fixed. If it's inside the dsg then the unit is sealed and you will have to remove it and give it to ecu testing to fix.

I've had my car for two years, done 16k in it, and I've experienced most of the above symptoms, so don't worry about them too much!


----------



## vonnie77 (Apr 10, 2011)

I also have been experiencing symptoms that are very similar as far as sticky shifting, thuds, jerky shifting etc. It comes and goes and more often than not everything works fine. I have had my car for just over a year and put 35K miles on it and everything is stil fine more or less. I also have/had worries about needing to get a new mechatronic unit or sensor but so long that its not a consistent problem I am gonna try and not worry too much about it.


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

i only get the clunking sometimeswhen pulling up to and hovering around a traffic queue on an incline where you would normally slip the clutch, i think its a bit confused on what i want..i :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Flames coming out the glovebox is a sign that maybe the DSG has gone wrong, if the flames start licking at your arm then best pull over!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Flames coming out the glovebox is a sign that maybe the DSG has gone wrong, if the flames start licking at your arm then best pull over!


like this you mean :lol: :lol: 
http://www.kontraband.com/videos/26462/ ... Fail/#show


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Flames coming out the glovebox is a sign that maybe the DSG has gone wrong, if the flames start licking at your arm then best pull over!
> ...


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

> by mikeat45 » Today, 08:58
> 
> i only get the clunking sometimeswhen pulling up to and hovering around a traffic queue on an incline where you would normally slip the clutch, i think its a bit confused on what i want..i


I get exactly the same thing! Sometimes I have to que in traffic on the way in to town, in the mornings, when its cold, on a slight incline. You put your foot down and it hesitates.

I actually find the best way round it is to double-press the accelerator, as if you keep your foot flat on it, the car will jerk as soon as it finds gear. Double-pressing seems to get over this.


----------

